
GitHub: Account Successors - tosh
https://docs.github.com/en/github/setting-up-and-managing-your-github-user-account/maintaining-ownership-continuity-of-your-user-accounts-repositories
======
Syeposxr
It's good to see tech companies maturing and thinking about the needs of more
diverse audiences.

